# The LavaMite Blue, Kiss you Mite Troubles Away



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

We'll soon have available, LavaMite Blue, with the Beesource logo on it for just $9.99!!


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

Barry said:


> We'll soon have available, LavaMite Blue, with the Beesource logo on it for just $9.99!!



But wait! If you order within the next 15 minutes, we'll include a Mini-LavaMite Blue, for your mini nuc! Hurry now, operators are standing by, waiting to take your order...


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

Please see our handy size comparison chart to compare our LavaMite Blue in Dadant Jumbo, Ulimited Brood Nest, 2 deep, and Mini Sizes. There is a LavaMite that's just right for you!


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Ok, here it comes.......What kind of oil is in that lamp anyways? Drum roll please,........Food grade mineral oil! That explains everything!


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I didn't see a website link or email address, where do we order from? I need one for each hive? The price seems very reasonable compared to Apistan and Checkmite, plus I assume it lasts for years.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

odfrank said:


> I didn't see a website link or email address, where do we order from? I need one for each hive? The price seems very reasonable compared to Apistan and Checkmite, plus I assume it lasts for years.


That's right! You heard right! We didn't tell you! Please refer to the FAQ section on page 47 of your brochure for the answer, BUT WAIT! Find the secret code hidden there and write it in the light bulb on the entry form and win AN ELECTRIC COOLED PARTY HARNES! he he, WITH FUEL INJECTION!

These beautifully studded and scented lined leather harness's won't last long, so enter early and enter often 

But wait! There's more! If you are one of the first 50 entries, you will also get a personally autographed lamp shade from the famous DR. R himself! A valuable addition to your collection, so act now!


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

BULLSEYE BILL said:


> That's right! You heard right! We didn't tell you! Please refer to the FAQ section on page 47 of your brochure for the answer, BUT WAIT! Find the secret code hidden there and write it in the light bulb on the entry form and win AN ELECTRIC COOLED PARTY HARNES! he he, WITH FUEL INJECTION!
> 
> These beautifully studded and scented lined leather harness's won't last long, so enter early and enter often
> 
> But wait! There's more! If you are one of the first 50 entries, you will also get a personally autographed lamp shade from the famous DR. R himself! A valuable addition to your collection, so act now!


 
I acted now so when do i get my prize


----------



## tony350i (Jul 29, 2005)

Are these the same people that fried bees in the comb with some electrical currant that killed mites?

Regard Tony


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks for the good morning Keith!!!

Note, the LavaMite Blue can either be placed on top of the hive in fair weather or placed in an empty deep during rainy periods for constant protection (Just in case the 5 minute monthly treatments aren't enough). We are also working on a low power lava lamp for running on a 12 volt battery. You think vaporizing OA is easy, wait till you try LavaMite Blue.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 1, 2005)

Our studies show that hives treated with LavaMite Blue throughout the year drop significantly more mites than hives treated with conventional treatments, thus PROVING that LavaMite Blue is a more effective treatment at killing mites. As we go into our second year of the study we think our LavaMite Blue hives will drop more mites than anyone has ever counted before!


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

I'll be retiring soon. I'll probably still keep bees but will no doubt spend less time with them as travel and other things fill schedule.

You see, in the early development stages, I figured this was a sure winner. I invested heavily. 

Getting in on the ground floor and investing in this product probably will see huge dividends. I know my stock has gone up 300% in the past few days.

Stay tuned! Next on the development stage is a pyramid style of telescoping cover that harnesses the mystic powers of the triangle. Standard "blue" painted models will be available as well as the deluxe model that actually has a blue lava lamp built into the inside of pyramid style top. Imagine the power of the triangle in conjunction with the lavamite blue coming together as one unit. Give me shivers just thinking about it.


----------



## WVbeekeeper (Jun 4, 2007)

MichaelW said:


> Thanks for the good morning Keith!!!
> 
> Note, the LavaMite Blue can either be placed on top of the hive in fair weather or placed in an empty deep during rainy periods for constant protection (Just in case the 5 minute monthly treatments aren't enough). We are also working on a low power lava lamp for running on a 12 volt battery. You think vaporizing OA is easy, wait till you try LavaMite Blue.


i prefer my LavaMite Blue in an empty deep under the sbb. it helps to keep the bees warm while clustering and radiates the light up through the brood chamber and cooks any mites who happen to fall on it.


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

Call now to recieve your LavaMite Blue lamp for the special price of just $9.99 plus S&H, and as an added bonus, if you call right now, we will double your order, that's right folks, we will double your order, for the incredablely low price of only $9.99 we will send you not one, but two LavaMite Blue lamps, just pay seprate S&H on the second LavaMite Blue lamp. Hurry, order NOW.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

It would be nice if you offered this on the Shopping channel in three easy payments. I could then finance the lamps over time with honey sales.


----------



## knadai (Jun 24, 2007)

This is the stupidest thing I have ever seen. Don't you have anything better to do? I don't think this is appropriate given the climate danger honeybees are in with mites and CCD and such. Not to mention global warming caused by that warmonger George W. Bush. Vote Hillary! I want someone else to pay for my healthcare! Anyway, to think that a stupid lava lamp would have any effect on annoying little parasites like... Um... Hey, what's that? Wow... Wha...? Pretty colors! Pretty, pretty colorrrrsssss.... Gak! Gak! Choke! (thud)

(Relax, it's an attempt at humor...)

P.S. Does this come in an eight frame version? My widdle arms can't handle the grown up stuff...

OH! Double slam!


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

knadai said:


> and CCD and such.


Oh, you missed the part in the brochure where it also cures CCD.


----------



## knadai (Jun 24, 2007)

Oh. Nevermind. Carry on.


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

knadai said:


> Vote Hillary! I want someone else to pay for my LavaMite Blue.



Fixed it for ya.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

And while browsing our web site at www.lavamiteblue.com be sure to check out our accessories items.

When you turn the personally autographed lamp shade over you can pour your favorite brand of FGMO in it for a quick fogging experience! That's right, the FGMO works perfectly by itself, but adding a little thymol will get those last remaining little pesky buggers that the oily sauna missed. 

And as an added bonus, turn the light out and it becomes a SHB trap!

Stay tuned, our research department is working on a bio fuel and tin foil version for you liberal koolaid drinkers too!


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 1, 2005)

At a recent state beekeepers association meeting, Chairman & CEO LAvaTech Industries, I. Ned Monay, was pressed to answer why significantly higher mite fall is noted in LavaMite Blue colonies. Mr. Monay replied, "Its a simple yet complex process that our researchers will be publishing on soon. It seems that a new phenomenon is occurring that we have never seen before. It works in concert with the Waggle Dance. Foragers are recruiting other foragers to groom bees they encounter when foraging. Thats right, when foraging flowers, not just in the hive. The field bees bring these mites back to the hive and they appear to be offered as a sacrifice to the glowing LavaMite Blue effigy. Then the dead mites fall onto the sticky board. We think we are seeing the first ever documented case of religious ceremony found in any species other than **** sapiens."

You heard it here first folks.
I. N. Jest


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 1, 2005)

Bullseye Bill, what is the word on the new mineral oil and blue Koolaid model? Also, are we going with the trade name LavaMite-Kool?


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 1, 2005)

We will soon be teaming up with LAVA® World International to bring you one single LaveMite Blue for those giant commercial bee yards. Other opportunities are avaliable to use the giant LavaMite Blue in state apiarist programs where holding yards can be set up to treat all incoming hives before entry across state borders. See it here http://www.lavacolossus.com/

OK, I'm done now, and I'm sorry.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

MichaelW said:


> Bullseye Bill, what is the word on the new mineral oil and blue Koolaid model? Also, are we going with the trade name LavaMite-Kool?


Ned's going to get with Keith on that next week, but they are thinking of LavaMiteB-Kool,Man. 

The excitement in the R&D sector is growing with the DiscoMiteBallLite, an accessory for the LavaMite-Blue. It's a mirrored ball that emits powdered sugar and reflects the blue light into every nick and cranny of the hive. And here is the best part, no need for thymol! Although if you do use thymol, the heat from the lamp will activate it even on cold days!

I am telling you the excitement here is growing. Is there no end to the uses of this marvel of science? It doesn't look like it.


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

Ooooooooo I like shiney!!!


----------



## suprstakr (Feb 10, 2006)

ooooooooooo ooooooo ooooooooooooooooooo I want one pretty and nicccccccce ooooooooooooo


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

Uh, these wouldn't happen to be manufactured down the road in Roswell would they?


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

Barry Digman said:


> Uh, these wouldn't happen to be manufactured down the road in Roswell would they?



C'mon, China . . . where else. 

Keith


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 1, 2005)

Thats right! From the same factory that brought you Aqua Dots, we bring you LavaMite Blue, because we take recycling serious!


----------



## ScadsOBees (Oct 2, 2003)

> Thats right! From the same factory that brought you Aqua Dots, we bring you LavaMite Blue, because we take recycling serious!


The AquaDots work good on the mite too. I just have to get in there and clean the SBB off before they wake back up...and its a bit tricky keeping those bees from swallowing them. Maybe if I only use the blue ones. Not to take away from the LavaMite Blue commercial.


----------



## WVbeekeeper (Jun 4, 2007)

Hopefully no one will ever have a LavaMite Blue break around their hive. If those mites should eat the recylcled Aqua Dots and metabolize it into the "date rape drug", you could see an explosion of mite population in your apiary. There could be a mite orgy coming soon near you!!!!


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

And for all those greenies out there, try the DewDewGreen.

http://www.yourdailymedia.com/media/1192121367/Mountain_Dew_Glow

Just the ticket for the experimenter in you.


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

wow man do you see all those pretty colors


----------

